# TX, HEB, North Fort Worth Area



## Vector 4 (Jun 24, 2009)

Looking for a couple more players for our gaming group. We play on friday nights and start around 7PM. We try to play every week. We mainly play DnD and we have been using the Paizo rules. 
We are going to start a Mutants and Masterminds game on July 3rd and play that for a while. None of the group have played it before so it will be a learning experience for us all. You can contact me at alaveralb@hotmail.com if you are interested. 

Thanks.


----------

